# Bought a Curve today!



## 2a (Feb 28, 2015)

Got to finally handle and evaluate a Curve today... Was pleased with the feel and function while at the LGS... So I bought it! 

I had done much reading about it and wanted to ensure I liked it and it "fit" me before buying... I was surprised to find one and surprised how much I like it!

Full pics and range report to follow but here are my initial impressions...

- as advertised... It is a comfortable gun to carry IWB right handed
- the on/off switch for laser/light combo is easy to manipulate (a small spring loaded switch you push forward to turn on and forward again to turn off... It is simply a spring loaded toggle)
- the trigger guard stays on nicely- will not inadvertently come off... It takes a nice hard pull on the gun as you draw it to make the lanyard (which attaches to belt or belt loop) pull off the trigger guard
- the cross hairs on the rear of slide (vs regular sights) don't seem to detract from point and shoot (will know more once I get to the range) 
- comes with two mags (but a bit unusual method to release them... Have to pinch the lower portion of mags to make them release
- unique small orange case

* Model: Taurus Curve
* Caliber: .380 ACP
* Action: Double Action Only (DAO)
* Capacity: 6+1 rounds
* Barrel Length: 2.5 in
* Overall Length: 5.18 in
* Overall Height: 3.7 in
* Overall Width: 1.18 in (0.88 in grip)
* Sights: N/A
* Lights/Laser: Integrated LaserLyte System
* Trigger Pull: 5-7 pounds
* Weight: 10.2 ounces (unloaded)
* Materials: Slide: Carbon Steel
* Barrel: Stainless Steel
* Grip: Polymer with Metallic Subframe
* Safety Devices: Loaded Chamber Indicator; Taurus Security System
* Accessory: Trigger Protector
* Holster: Integrated Side Belt Clip
* Slide – Finish: Matte Blue


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

You are the first here if I am not mistaken. 

We will thank you kindly for a thorough range report!

GW


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

You'll have to give us a rolling report here.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Work on your presentations with it. You'll need lots and lots of practice.

The Curve's waistband clip is very badly placed, making it impossible to achieve a full firing grip before beginning a presentation.
Therefore, you have to first extract the pistol, and then shift your grasp into firing mode. That permits Mr. Murphy lots of opportunity to work his magic.

Also, I hope that Taurus's quality-control gremlin has never touched your new pistol.
I suggest that you need to put at least 500 rounds through it, before you can confidently carry it for defense.


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

I just knew that sooner or later, someone would buy a Taurus curve.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I wish you good luck with it.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

Nice to see someone take a chance on a unique and unusual product, especially a Taurus. Get ready for the blitz of Taurus haters! I bet your post turns into 4-5 pages at least!


----------



## 2a (Feb 28, 2015)

Range report (be advised I'm a Taurus lover... 8 Tauri in my family)... But oh.... Read on

I took her to the outdoor range with some Winchester "train and defend" D 380 95 gr JHP ammunition. I set up at 21'

Of course I broke down the gun and cleaned and lubed it. It was surprisingly clean and lubed lightly when I broke it down... Not full of gunk at all

After only 17 rounds I noticed the extractor retaining pin was coming out of the top of the slide (see pics)

I called Taurus, a nice gent emailed me a fedex shipping label and off it went back for repair.

I have five Taurus revolvers and this is my fifth semi-auto (I've sold a couple)... And this is the third gun to go back to the factory.

Still love 'em but it's getting a bit old... Range report later! Once I have a chance to really try it!

Oh... And yes... They said they forgot to stamp the caliber on the barrel and they will be giving me a new barrel! Whoops... At least they knew about that

Enjoy the pics! (Yes... The plastic case is curved too)



























































Also-- it (the curve) fits in my Ace pocket holster (I usually carry my keltec p-32 in it) but it fits the curve quite well... This is a stock pic only but the holster I have


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Extractor retaining pin, I think you mean. . If I were Taurus I'd look into a roll pin, or staking slots.

You seem to be handling it quite well. I've seen other reviews and the little pistol did quite well for it's intended purpose. The shots you did get off look pretty good, let us know about a further range review when you get it back.


----------



## 2a (Feb 28, 2015)

denner said:


> Extractor retaining pin, I think you mean. . If I were Taurus I'd look into a roll pin, or staking slots.
> 
> You seem to be handling it quite well. I've seen other reviews and the little pistol did quite well for it's intended purpose. The shots you did get off look pretty good, let us know about a further range review when you get it back.


Yes... Extractor

Taurus fixed mt TCP 738 firing pin retaining pin (was also coming out top of slide) and my PT709 for a pin (can't remember which pin)

Seems they do, indeed, have a pin problem


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I want to know about the vertical stringing of your shots.
Is that you, or is it the pistol?

At seven yards, there shouldn't be that much vertical dispersion.



I'm sorry for you, that the Taurus gremlins seem to have gotten to your pistol.
That pin should not have come out.
In a perfect world, the pin would be tapered, and inserted from the bottom of the slide so it couldn't rise up like that.


----------



## 2a (Feb 28, 2015)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I want to know about the vertical stringing of your shots.
> Is that you, or is it the pistol?
> 
> At seven yards, there shouldn't be that much vertical dispersion.
> ....


I'm right handed, left eye dominant trying to "unlearn" a bad habit (shooting with only one eye open)

I'm trying desparately to learn to shoot with both eyes open (and not have to shoot left handed)

I also was shooting with my EDG (every day glasses) with bifocals... vs my shooting glasses (which have different prescription in bifocal... To give me arms length focus for the front sight)

So... I believe it is me... It's me

I will sight-in laser later... I was just hoping today to put 50 rds through it to begin breaking in.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks for the photos, good luck with the fix.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*2a:* No matter what you do about your handedness versus your eyedness, _do not use different, shooting-specific glasses_ when practicing with your defensive weapon.

When the save-your-life moment comes, you will be wearing your everyday glasses, so it is best to train with what you normally wear.

If you practice the Weaver stance (rather than, for instance, the isosceles), you can shoot right-handed and left-eyed by just pressing your right cheek (or ear) hard against your right shoulder.
This brings your left eye down, in line with your pistol's sights.
Try it. It may work for you.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> When the save-your-life moment comes, you will be wearing your everyday glasses, so it is best to train with what you normally wear.


You are right, of course, Steve, but it's hard to do. I have the same problem 2a describes with focal length (but not dominant eye), and I do try to get by with my regular glasses. But, lately, I spend more time teaching new shooters, and I want to demonstrate to them that you actually can hit the bulls eye consistently, if your fundamentals are good. So, I tend to cheat, by using reading glasses with the proper focal distance.

Fortunately (I think), my focal length is changing enough lately that my next pair of bifocals may actually work for shooting, too.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

hud35500:


> After only 17 rounds I noticed the extractor retaining pin was coming out of the top of the slide





> And this is the third gun to go back to the factory.


Haters? It's rather obvious that this company has some serious quality control issues. What if the damn thing comes apart while your life may depend on it? Sorry not for me. Why even take that chance? If they made such a great product there wouldn't be that many issues with them and or so called "haters". People have the freedom to buy what they choose, let the buyer beware. Forums such as this are kind of like a "consumer reports" on firearms. I own many different brands of handguns. Yet, I would never buy one that is of dubious quality. Or recommend that others do so. Kind of like buying a vehicle with faulty wheel studs. This is not intended to be a tit for tat argument or a "my gun is better than yours" type of thing. Buying a firearm for personal self defense is a serious thing. I guess what it all boils down to is how much do you really value your life or that of a loved one to depend on something that has a questionable reputation?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

1. People use the term "haters" when they don't have a viable rebuttal to the criticism offered. Rather than support the criticized object, which they can't, they descend into an _ad hominem_ attack against the persons who see real flaws and who point them out.*

2. About *glasses*: At close, save-your-life range, you do not need to see _anything_ clearly! This is not a "hit the bullseye in the X-ring" game. You're going for a generalized, slightly-higher-than-center-of-mass area. Your normal glasses are good enough for self-defense, no matter what they are. Myopic eyes with no glasses at all are sufficient for close-range self-defense. (And while you're at it, I strongly suggest practicing at seven yards with no glasses at all.)

*There is, of course, another layer to this story: "When you criticize the gun (car, house, vacation) I've chosen, you are criticizing _me_! You are attacking my ego. And since my gun is so tied up in my own concept of my masculinity, you seem to me to be criticizing the size and functionality of my, um, male member."


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> 1. People use the term "haters" when they don't have a viable rebuttal to the criticism offered. Rather than support the criticized object, which they can't, they descend into an _ad hominem_ attack against the persons who see real flaws and who point them out.*
> 
> 2. About *glasses*: At close, save-your-life range, you do not need to see _anything_ clearly! This is not a "hit the bullseye in the X-ring" game. You're going for a generalized, slightly-higher-than-center-of-mass area. Your normal glasses are good enough for self-defense, no matter what they are. Myopic eyes with no glasses at all are sufficient for close-range self-defense. (And while you're at it, I strongly suggest practicing at seven yards with no glasses at all.)
> 
> *There is, of course, another layer to this story: "When you criticize the gun (car, house, vacation) I've chosen, you are criticizing _me_! You are attacking my ego. And since my gun is so tied up in my own concept of my masculinity, you seem to me to be criticizing the size and functionality of my, um, male member."


Sorry Steve, this is a civil forum. NOBODY wants a Phallic analogy made with a Taurus Curve. To avoid a blood feud you should retract and redact and beg forgiveness!:supz:

GW


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Do they all curve in the same direction?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

pic said:


> Do they all curve in the same direction?


Phalluses?
Or Taurus pistols?


----------



## 2a (Feb 28, 2015)

Bizarre forum--- I'm out


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

2a:


> Bizarre forum--- I'm out


Ya see watcha started! Amazing how one thing leads to another. Supposed to be a family forum. Parental Guidance is suggested.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

2a said:


> Bizarre forum--- I'm out


Well, I have been on here for a while, and I still like it. It just gets bizarre with Taurus around here. I own two Taurus pistols, a PT738 and a G2, and the 738 has ran well for about 300 rounds now, and the G2 for around 350 or so rounds. My Hi Points have ran well too, about 500 rounds through my C9, and at least 800 rounds through my JHP.

I did not buy these guns, expecting the kind of performance that I would expect out of, lets say, my 92FS, but for what I paid for them they are doing pretty good. Don't get discouraged 2a, just roll with the punches! These are some pretty good people here, despite some strange thread drift. :smt033


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Some folks bail out before they get a chance to learn something new - nothing you can do about that.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

Taurus tries at least to be innovative. Other manufacturer only try to make a Glock regardless that Glock already built a Glock. Someone should tell them.

Taurus curve? Would I be interested in a 380 curve? I don't know but if I think on a new .380, I'll think in Walther PK 380, Bersa Thunder, Ruger LCP, Sig P238,..... may be also on the Taurus LCP. But if I would think of a Curve? I doubt it but it seems a lot of people like it or like at least the idea behind it. 

But don't listen to me, I just get told here, since I'm not a Glocksnub, I could not be very educated.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

Sorry wrong post


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

Would ant-Taurus be a better term than "haters"?


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

PT111Pro said:


> Taurus tries at least to be innovative. Other manufacturer only try to make a Glock regardless that Glock already built a Glock. Someone should tell them.
> 
> Taurus curve? Would I be interested in a 380 curve? I don't know but if I think on a new .380, I'll think in Walther PK 380, Bersa Thunder, Ruger LCP, Sig P238,..... may be also on the Taurus LCP. But if I would think of a Curve? I doubt it but it seems a lot of people like it or like at least the idea behind it.
> 
> But don't listen to me, I just get told here, since I'm not a Glocksnub, I could not be very educated.


There is a huge difference btwn trying to be innovative and actually being innovative. Also, there is a reason a lot of the others are trying to "make a Glock". It is b/c Glocks work. No one is trying to make a Taurus, but wrt to your statement about being told you can't be very educated b/c you are not a Glocksnub, you don't have to be a Glock fan to recognize the fact that a Taurus is nowhere near the same class as the Glock.

To be honest, PT, I like you. I like most of what I see you post. You are clearly a smart individual, and please don't feel in any way reserved b/c of the language barrier. I may give you a hard time here and there, but that's only b/c I do like you. It's just that dern Taurus!


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

Ha.. GCHBM I give you sometimes a hard time too. But I like and respect you even when U are a Glock fan :goofy::smt077. No I don't say that Glock is a bad gun or not reliable or.... I don't like Glock for other reasons than the product and if there would be only Glock and Hi-Points I would try to wheel me trough the Hi-points and become a Hi-point hobby gun-smith.

Taurus is not compatible with Glock. Taurus manufactures firearms that is all what Taurus and Glock has in common. Even if Taurus would build guns that never fail and never had a problem, it would be still a different product than a Glock. I hope you can see that. 
Taurus aims very successful in my opinion, against Walther arms. Taurus fills the gap that Walther created. Walther has no real product anymore. PPK and the history of a bad shooter that don't fit with his trigger the new Millennium, but let build Bersa the better PPK instead. What else? PPQ is a runner. The product line a copy somehow a Glock and a HK but not really and get stucked half the way. And don't get me wrong I am a Walther fan since 30 years and have many guns out of the Walther product line. 

I'll think Taurus makes a good job taken place in the space that Walther left. The guns are not that bad engineered at all and the product line picking up every month to the better. Taurus don't become a Glock but Walther needs to wake up that's for sure. 

That's my take on Taurus and I can afford that opinion. Outed as non Glocksnob indicates my low education.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

> GCHBM
> There is a huge difference btwn trying to be innovative and actually being innovative.


That is exactly what GM-Opel, Ford Europe and Volkswagen said in the 1970ties when Toyota, Honda and Datsun(Nissan) came into the marked. Bad news is... That since the 1980ties Volkswagen, Opel and Ford running behind, running behind Toyota, Honda and Nissan. That happen when people misjudge the survival energy of proud company workers.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

It occurred to me that the curve concept might be very useful on a larger gun using an IWB holster. My Beretta Pico 380 is about as concealable as my smart phone & I pocket carry it but a curved single stack 9mm, 8+1 or so might really benefit. Wonder if Taurus has considered trying that. Or if it would sell.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

No Taurus for me! jmo


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

I would stay clear of purchasing a Taurus right now between the lawsuit ,vey poor quality control and poor customer service with long repair turnaround time .Future of co. in question. Fyi. Court ruling on lawsuit due some time today.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Babbalou1956 said:


> It occurred to me that the curve concept might be very useful on a larger gun using an IWB holster...


The "curve" concept is merely a sales gimmick, and it's completely unnecessary to someone who has a high-quality concealment holster and who practices presenting from it. Further, the "curve" shape makes acquiring and maintaining a strong full firing grip more difficult than it needs to be.

In the case of the Taurus Curve specifically, its waistband clip is in the wrong place anyway, and buries the pistol too deeply behind the top of the waistband, making the establishment of a good, strong grip a slow two-act play. First you have to pull the gun up, and then you have to establish a new grip for the actual presentation.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

As I've said before, my luck with Taurus older models has been good. Newer models I can't speak to. I would be wary after all the bad press, however. " Where's there this much smoke...." As far as the Curve, I like the idea of a company thinking way out of the box, for good or for bad. The curve itself, plus the trigger protector? It's forward looking anyway. I would never carry a .380 as a primary myself, but a lot of people do, and if the Curve works, why not? I am really interested to see how this model works out. As far as Taurus bashing goes, I notice the Sig-Sauer company is taking a beating with their 938, a .380 that I personally wouldn't touch.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

If you would be so kind as to post your mailing address, I'll send you a sympathy card.


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

As far as the Taurus Curve goes its not a gun I've ever handled, it may work well for some shooters but at first glance it does nothing for me. I've owned a Ruger 380 LCP, and during hot weather with light clothes I have carried it. Its light and accurate in a point & shoot scenario and has served me well the few times each year I use it. Its not that I don't like Taurus I regularly carry a PT-111 G2 in 9mm and its been a solid reliable CC gun! I'm just saying for me I really don't see a Taurus Curve in my future.


----------



## Kennydale (Jun 10, 2013)

When I first got into guns at age 61 in 2011. I was told to stay away from Taurus . I can see why from the headlines that pop up year after year. How you spend your money or give allegiance to is your personal business. But you have to admit. Even the US Dept of Justice has a lawsuit against them ?

https://www.tauruscartersettlement.com


----------

